# [Xcode] comment attaché une icone à une application ?



## clampin (7 Mai 2004)

Salut,

J'ai beau faire un document icones avec icone composer et l'indiquer dans Xcode, lorsque je vais sur mon application compilée, j'ai l'icone d'application générique et non mon icone.

Si quelqu'un pouvais m'expliquer la procédure avec xcode, ce serait bien....

A+


----------



## simon (7 Mai 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai beau faire un document icones avec icone composer et l'indiquer dans Xcode, lorsque je vais sur mon application compilée, j'ai l'icone d'application générique et non mon icone.
> 
> ...



Dans la partie de gauche de la fenêtre clique sur Target puis sur le nom de ton application. Maintenant dans la partie droite,où il y a la liste clique sur Infos.plist Entries, tu verras après un text field qui te permet de rentrer le nom de ton icon (sans le .ics à la fin). Voici ce que cela donne chez moi:


----------



## la tortue (7 Mai 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> clampin:</font><hr />J'ai beau faire un document icones avec icone composer et l'indiquer dans Xcode, lorsque je vais sur mon application compilée, j'ai l'icone d'application générique et non mon icone.
Si quelqu'un pouvais m'expliquer la procédure avec xcode, ce serait bien....

[/QUOTE]
1. Tu ajoutes ton icône au projet (Project &gt; Add Files...)
2. Tu ouvre les propriétés de ta Target (fenêtre d'Info) et là tu tapes le nom de ton icône en face de "Icon File" sans le '.icns'.
3. Run...


----------



## clampin (9 Mai 2004)

Merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca marche !!!!


----------

